# Turkey Brining



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

am doing several deep fried turkeys for the local Police and Fire Stations for Thanksgiving day. Research has found numerous variations on the Brine. Need expert opinion on the following:

Liquid: Water, Vegetable Broth, or combination of water and fruit juices.

Salt: 1 cup/gal., 1/2 cup/ gal., or 3/4 cup Kosher/gal.

Time: 6 hrs., 8 hrs., 12 hrs., or 18 hrs.

The other spices and herbs are no proglem, just the above variations were found in numerous receipes. 

Thanks in Advance!!!!!!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Plain water and equal parts kosher salt and sugar have done the trick for me every time. I have also injected the birds with marinades after brining with much success.


----------



## HawkEye19 (May 27, 2008)

The Old Boar said:


> am doing several deep fried turkeys for the local Police and Fire Stations for Thanksgiving day. Research has found numerous variations on the Brine. Need expert opinion on the following:
> 
> Liquid: Water, Vegetable Broth, or combination of water and fruit juices.
> 
> ...


Just make sure the turkeys have not already been injected/brined with a salt solution. Double brining makes for a salty bird


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm going to go with my buddy Alton Brown here. A pound of the kosher, a pound brown sugar and 6 quarts hot water to get it all dissolved. Add any water needed to cover the bird once you get in your storage vessel. And I let mine sit for 24 hours.


----------



## Jmurman (Apr 22, 2007)

parris001 said:


> I'm going to go with my buddy Alton Brown here. A pound of the kosher, a pound brown sugar and 6 quarts hot water to get it all dissolved. Add any water needed to cover the bird once you get in your storage vessel. And I let mine sit for 24 hours.


same here.


----------



## nhlfan (Oct 16, 2008)

This is true, you should only brine a fresh bird, not a frozen one!



HawkEye19 said:


> Just make sure the turkeys have not already been injected/brined with a salt solution. Double brining makes for a salty bird


----------



## ThreeSheets (Jul 4, 2008)

One cup of kosher per gallon of water to cover the bird in whatever container you use. 

Rinse the bird well, really try to get all the blood out of the cavity.

Put the bird in the container, then rub the salt over the bird. Really get inside it good.

Fill the container with the water and use your hand to swirl it around the bird to dissolve. Leave it over night, time is not critical. Then rinse before cooking.

You cannot use the drippings for gravy as usual, but do this instead. Make a roux of equal parts flour and butter. Then use the very salty liquid part of the drippings (as opposed to the fat part) to flavor/salt the gravy. This year I made about a quart of gravy and used about four or five teaspoons for flavor.

I have been doing this for years, and all my birds have been frozen.


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

Had our turkey at my son's house this year and his wife went 100% with Alton Brown. It was, by far, the moistest turkey I have ever had. It also had very good taste.


----------

